# ACNE



## lloyd rage (Sep 8, 2010)

first post on here!

ive been takin steroids on and off for about 2 years & flared up in terrible acne & boils full of blood on my back about a year ago. ive been on the antibiotics from the doctors but they didn't seem to shift it really so give them up & didnt bother with them again. anyone know anythin to shift it completely?

cheers

lloyd


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

do they go when you come off the gear??


----------



## lloyd rage (Sep 8, 2010)

no pal they just stay!!! cant get rid of them. they've gone terrible now & they've just stayed there.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

i have a similar problem when i go on,i've been off 18 months now but the boils took 9 months of no gear to go on their own.Test affects me the worst,i can't really touch it to be honest it's just not worth it.I can get away with it with milder anabolics


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Acutane is probably the only thing that will help if its realy bad!


----------



## lloyd rage (Sep 8, 2010)

any bad side affects with that?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

there can be, do a google search there is tons of info on it, it is usualy prescribed as a last resort because it is such a powerful drug but it does work.


----------



## lloyd rage (Sep 8, 2010)

read up on it pal & im not r8 keen on takein that ****er! my mate brought some back from thailand so ive got them ready to take. you now how many to take if i end up havein them?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

no mate, i've not used it but 2 guys at the gym have and they both thought it was good stuff, neither said they had any sides, guess it depends how badly you want to get rid of the spots!!!

I know if I had bad spots and I had some acutane I would def give it a go!


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

For the Roaccutane, start on 40mg a day for 3 months and see how you get on.


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have the same problem mine came on worse after my cycle of sust and deca 2ml of each each week, bin to the doctors and they have given me some oxytetracycline still in week one at the mo but no sign of improvment.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

greeny1 said:


> i have the same problem mine came on worse after my cycle of sust and *deca* 2ml of each each week, bin to the doctors and they have given me some oxytetracycline still in week one at the mo but no sign of improvment.


I realy didnt have to much of a problem with spots whilst on gear (just the odd one) until I used deca, got em realy bad with that. Also I made zero gains with it, needless to say I aint ever using deca again.


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 6, 2010)

IanStu said:


> I realy didnt have to much of a problem with spots whilst on gear (just the odd one) until I used deca, got em realy bad with that. Also I made zero gains with it, needless to say I aint ever using deca again.


it must be deca then i wont be using it again gutted because i got good gains from my cycle was planning on using it again but the way my skin is think i will try some think else.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

in all seriousness, take finasteride (propecia or proscar, 5mg/day). Your acne is hormonally induced, and its the DHT binding at the skin receptors (you have them on skin,scalp and prostate amongst other places, but they are the ones that have the bad effects). Antibiotics etc fight a losing battle against AAS induced acne. I've posted about this numerous times. Somehow people only think of propecia/proscar/avodart in terms of hair loss or prostate protection, but forget that the skin recpeptors fro DHT will also not be as active is there is less DHT being converted.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Most things the doctor gives you aren't going to work because they won't know you're on supraphysiological levels of androgens. They're prescribing stuff for people with normal hormones.

You're gonna need something stronger.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Most things the doctor gives you aren't going to work because they won't know you're on supraphysiological levels of androgens. They're prescribing stuff for people with normal hormones.
> 
> You're gonna need something stronger.


correct- thats why my post about finasteride/dutasteride- reduce DHT to more normal levels and you have no acne.. better overall the accutane.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Oxytet won't touch it. Accutane is the business. im natural but had mild acne from 14 til er..now. when i used the Accutane it sorted my skin out within a month. sides include drying out of everything, eyes/nose/mouth/joints. it's worth it though, just take the right amount for your bodyweight.

cheers.


----------

